# New Camera-getting To Grips



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Fuji F11



















Still not got that one right


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

F11 is a great little camera from what I hear! Mainly because of possibility to use high ISO 800 and 1600! So you don't have to use flash and the images are still pretty usable. Pity there are some essential features missing







It would be great to have high ISO in Casio Z750 or all the Z750 features in F11







Maybe upcoming Z850 will be the Chosen One? We will see..









BTW, great Grand Seiko!


----------

